# Over Current USB Device???



## tehsn1p3r (Dec 28, 2007)

So I just installed an XP update on my other (better) computer. When it rebooted it halted for quite the while at the Startup screen (where a Splash screen would usually be) and than threw up a warning I've never seen before. 

It read: WARNING!!! Over Current USB device detected! Please remove over current USB device. System will shutdown in:
X seconds.

So I go on to unplug EVERYTHING from the back of my computer except my Graphics card (I don't have an onboard) and power. I restart the machine and I get the same message. 

What's wrong? I just built this thing, and it's restarted several times just fine. 

Specs:
Intel Q660 Quad Core 2.4GHz
2 GB RAM
nVidia 8800 GT Graphics card (EVGA)
Asus P5N-e mobo
630W Power Supply

Thanks forthe help.


----------



## l_b_rex (Jun 4, 2007)

I just took a call with this error. Here is my notes. It all started with cx plugging monitor in wrong port, then a cable stuck in the system fan. I'm not sure if that relates to the error: 
WARNING!!! Over Current USB device detected! Please remove over current USB device. System will shutdown in:
10 seconds.

But maybe this will help somehow.


cx was using onboard vga. Had him use dvi = works. But not we turn on pc and says system fan failure, we moved a cable stuck in the fan. Turn pc on again and get WARNING!!! Over Current USB device detected! Please remove over current USB device. System will shutdown in 10 seconds.
-power drain
-bios - reset defaults = keyboard is not working(gets in bios then stops functioning. Tried Esc and no response either)
-unplugged all but monitor = WARNING!!! Over Current USB device detected! Please remove over current USB device. System will shutdown in 10 seconds.
- trying another Keyboard - F10 - F5 = nothing, esc = nothing.
- keyboard lights up so it has power.

My opinion is corrupt bios.


----------



## Loloxx (May 25, 2007)

I had the same problem this morning,
yesterday before going to sleep i was trying to use the front USB ports but they seem to have been not working or something, didn't recognize anything.
When i woke up i got the same msg "WARNING!!! Over Current USB device detected! Please remove over current USB device. System will shutdown in: X seconds"
I thought about it being caused but the front USBs so I unplugged everything except video and got the same error, plugged in keyboard and same error (one by one same error). I unplugged the front USB ports from the motherboard and it boot up fine.
Only problem now is I think my front USBs are fried? dunno

Thanks


----------

